# Hello - married 29 years



## Looklistenlearn (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi,
I am new to this forum but definitely not new to marriage and have had a lot of ups and downs over the years. I saw a thread I’d like to contribute to so instead of continuing just to read, I joined.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- I'm sure we will all be glad for your experience to help out here!


----------

